# Kolher Engine 25Hp Air Cleaner Filter



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

:tractorsm :idea: :tractorsm 
Can anyone tell me if there is an "UP GRADE or AFTER-MARKET"
"AIR CLEANER FILTER" for the GT 5000 25Hp Kohler ?Or does anyone have any input on the AIR FILTER ?
SAMSRAM


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

K & N Baby Like this of course Im taking in 700-800 cfm 
and feeding an additional 475hp


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*475 HP on TOPDJ TRACTOR*

Man Brian you need to "STOP "sending me them type of pic. Every-time I see that "eng" of your boat it makes me want to go get another boat .:dazed: 
I had thought about the K & N but I really did not know I would get that "KOHLER ENG TO GO FROM 25Hp TO 475Hp" ::devil: :devil: 
No really do thank you Brian.I will look into that some-more.Is that what you run on your TRACTOR"?
Had to do some mods on that other but really works great. :spinsmile 
Yeah I will get that tractor out in the mud then send you some pic on that mod. Different then yours and WILLIES but thank all of ya'll for the help. 
:tractorsm :driving: NANA eace: eace:  
SAM SAMSRAM::


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

my Kolher is all stock except for the Mobile One oil and the Filtermagnet
I am thinking of putting a oil pressure switch and a Sonalert
"electronic beeper" for indicating low oil pressure cuz I dont see what a gauge by itself would help. you need to know exaclty when the pressure drops out or damage could occur. Im not staring at the Guages while mowing


----------

